# Ginseng?



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Does anyone take ginseng to give them a physical or mental energy boost? Does it work well for you? I was taking it on and off the past fortnight, and on a couple of occasions I walked further than I've been able to in 3 1/2 years, and I've done a fair bit of studying too. I think the ginseng gave me an artificial boost, but my body didn't actually have it's own reserves to keep up and take care of itself. This week I haven't taken any and the come down is awful - all the after effects of overdoing it. It feels like when I had a immune-supressing steroid pulse (Depo-Medrone) - bags of energy (comparatively) but all the extra activity I did did me harm in the long run. Sorry, not explaining myself very well!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I understand exactly what you are saying about the artificial energy and it making you worse. I don't think I've ever taken Ginseng for energy, but I've taken a plethora of other supplements, and a couple had the same effect you're speaking of.


----------

